# Valley Oak--good for smoking?



## kgb1 (Oct 28, 2013)

There is large street tree down the block from my house.  It apparently is a Valley Oak.  I just realized that it has been "red tagged" by the city as being structurally unsound and is scheduled to be removed.  But the notice also says that usable wood will be left out for the public to take.  Have I just hit the jackpot?  Is this type of oak wood good for smoking?


----------



## cliffcarter (Oct 28, 2013)

You should be OK, discard any rotten parts and season well.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 28, 2013)

If it's oak and it's solid, it's useable!  Break off a branch and burn it in a trash barrel and check the aroma - even tho green, should smell like wood!  Be out there and gather all you can, split and stack it and wait a couple years!  A future investment for free!


----------



## kgb1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Excellent.  Thanks for the confirmation.  I plan on taking as much as I can.


----------



## bkleinsmid (Oct 28, 2013)

For me it would be a jackpot.......I use a lot of oak for beef.

Brad


----------



## venture (Oct 28, 2013)

Well seasoned, that will be excellent wood.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

